# Purdy's Litter (Now With Baby Pictures!) / =(



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, this time I'm not wrong! Purdy is definitely pregnant. I'm not quite sure how far along but she's definitely showing!!
I'm going to use this thread to constantly update with pictures of her & her litter day by day... like a blog almost haha.
This picture is of her today that I took a couple of minutes ago. Sorry for the terrible quality, I took it from my phone but I'll have more clear ones for ya later!










We're anxious and completely prepared for all of this! We have homes lined up for the babies and we're definitely going to be keeping a couple!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hehe big bump grats and hope everything goes well for you and purdy


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> hehe big bump grats and hope everything goes well for you and purdy


Thanks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Good luck


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is Purdy and her husband, Pongo haha! Purdy is on the left and Pongo is on the right. She's bigger than him now with her big belly! Though this was taken a couple of days ago so she's probably a tank compared to him now!
(Sorry again for the quality, again it was taken from my phone camera)


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Purdy had her babies yesterday! It was so strange seeing her skinny again after her being so bloated! I didn't want to interfere much with her or her pups but I think I counted 6 or 7 =) I am so happy and so excited! Can't wait to be able to handle them and take some pictures for you guys! They are going to be so spoiled


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww grats first litter love


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oh well done! It's very exciting isn't it? Can't wait for piccies and updates x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see piccies of them!!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Here's your photo fix!









^ This is Purdy two days before giving birth 









^ Two days in this one also.









^ My girlfriend and I can't figure out in there is seven or eight!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm counting 8 or 9


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations xx
They are going to be such sweeties


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I count 9-11 lol! Oh well! How is mummy about you being around them? I'm blessed with girls that, although they may have only had babies a few hours before, will come and greet me with usually mousey love and are happy for me to poke the babies for a head count. Then at 2-3 days full on handling is not a problem - which is good because I just love taking photos of everyone!

Congrats on your gorgeous little ones!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm counting nine little pinkie bundles of cuteness with iddybiddywiddle dark eyes!! Well done!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think there may be ten. Keep 'em nice and warm as they look like they came a couple of days early. The bright reddish-pink and the visible veins on the head are sort of an indicator of that. They'll do fine, though, as long as mom gets the extra nutrition to give good rich milk.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys =/ Unfortunately after washing my hands, rubbing them in her litter and handling them to snap some photos while Purdy was placed in a spare cage... After returning her to the cage she went in her nest, took a baby out and just started eating it =(

I panicked and didn't know what to do so I took her out and put her back into the spare tank. Thank god for the forums new chat feature! I got right on and Willow, Art, Onyx & Shiprat helped me out and gave me advice and tried to help me out & calm me down.

After putting her back in she continued to cull the rest of the litter =(
I understand this is nature & I am as okay with it as I can be. I am hoping this is just because it was her first litter? I hope she can still be bred from again...

They did all have milk bellies and she seemed to be a good mother up until that point.

There were 8 babies and I still got some great photos if you guys care to see I will post them later for you.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, Purdy is acting extremely strange now... almost as if she is depressed or sad about it =/ Anything I can do to cheer her up? I feel awful for her. But I do know its instinct.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear about this  I really wish I could give you some suggestions but I'm sure some of the members with experience will be along to help you *hugs*


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

so sad, i'd just give her loads of love and cuddles, give her treats and handle her as much as you can. that will also help later with your next litter as she'll get more used to you. Saddly it seems alot of first time mums cull there first litter i know for one it happens alot in rabbits too. She'll be fine to breed from again but if she does do this again then theres clearly a problem and i'd remove her from breeding. Hmm just a thought but maybe next time when you want to handle the pups you could leave her in the cage where the pups are? i dont know much apart from reading and exp with breeding dogs but maybe she went nuts from being taken away? sometimes nature is so cruel, and i hope you are ok *hug's


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear about this  I really wish I could give you some suggestions but I'm sure some of the members with experience will be along to help you *hugs*


Thank you, I really appreciate it =( It was terrible seeing the half eaten pinkies especially after just handling and kinda bonding with the little guys. I am just really hoping it was a first litter thing.


----------

